

Mobissimo Has 1/223 The Capital Of Kayak (And Out Executes Them) - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/05/23/mobissimo-has-1223-the-capital-of-kayak-and-out-executes-them/

======
briansmith
I've tried Kayak and most of its competitors has always found me the lowest
price except for last-minute flights where I was forced to use Priceline's
name-your-own-price mechanism.

These were flights between Thailand-Chicago, Japan-Iowa, Iowa-Houston, and
Houston-San Francisco. Maybe Mobissimo works better for European destinations?

------
mattmaroon
Kayak at least doesn't have a terrible name.

~~~
Prrometheus
Kayak has a MUCH better name. Not only is it a plain english word, but it is
also a palindrome.

~~~
mattmaroon
It's pretty much perfect. What the hell is mobissimo?

